# How Old Is This Pocket Watch.



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Help...... :help:

I've started to get very interested in pocket watches recently,and i've managed to buy 7 affordable examples over the last few months,mostly from the Smiths factory in Wales,this one however has no information on the dial,and only has the wording,"7 Jewel Swiss made" on the movement. :dntknw:

The balance wheel has lots of large adjustable screws around the outside which can't be seen in the picks as the wheel is moving,also the hairspring is a blue colour,the crystal is made of glass,and the dial has a cracked effect in places like porcelain,the watch is 5cm exc crown and stem.

I know that is not much info to go by,but can anyone tell me the approximate age please,or best guess. :umnik2:

Thanks very much,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

1890s/1910s, probably.

The hairspring is properly called the Balance Spring. I believe the bluey colour is a result of a processes called "Blueing" and is the method by which common steel is made springy, though I am not certain of this.

The Dial is made of Enamel.

When the Watch runs down and the Balance stops, you might find that its rim is bimetallic and that it has two gaps in it near the spokes. This is a common form of Temperature Compensation. Some of the screws on the rim are for calibrating it, others are another means of Regulating the Watch and are called Timing Screws.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great info there ValvesRule,which i appreciate very much! :notworthy: :rltb:

I had no idea it might be that old!

I'll check the balance,when it stops tomorrow,

thanks once again! :cheers:


----------

